
43-Man Squamish - peter_d_sherman
https://43-mansquamish.weebly.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
Fun fact: This page is about 43-Man Squamish, referred to by the 6th question
on the faux Trivial Pursuit game card shown for a brief instant, at
approximately 1:10 of Wierd Al Yankovic's "White And Nerdy" video:

Video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw)

Trivial Pursuit Game Card:

[https://imgur.com/gallery/vhbTBFd](https://imgur.com/gallery/vhbTBFd)

